# Making a Grim Reaper stalker



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok, I always wanted one and after seeing what's online here with the step by steps and how too's and working with friends who have some, I desided to make one. I'm posting here and request input, please.
I got the backpack and PVC, I still need an ajustable lap seat belt for the backpack. This is the easy part. I'm looking at around 10 foot tall. Pics below.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Wow. That's gonna be big. What are your plans?


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

My main plan is to make it lightweight. I found a lightweight skull at an online halloween store (pic below). I,m doing eyebrows out of dryer lint clay to make it look more evil. I'll paint or stain it.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

I found some thin hard plastic to form the shoulders and chest and then I'll cover it with 1" foam. I used zip ties.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

Pictures are great, keep it up I may be following in your footsteps


----------



## crossblades400 (Aug 14, 2008)

wow i wana see more! LOL!


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Somebody PMed me asking if that’s me in the picture with the skull above, No it’s not me. Go to this web site.
http://www.halloweenexpress.com/skull-prop-extra-large-p-8675.html

I had some issues with the skull. It’s hollow and filled with tiny Styrofoam beads. So when I drilled the bottom of the skull to insert the ¾” PVC, all the beads came out. I drilled small holes all over the top of the ¾ PVC that goes into the skull and filled the skull with spray foam from home depot, solid as a rock and very light weight. 
The PVC for the frame is 1” and the ¾” PVC from the skull fits through the 1” T. I'm done with the eyebrows and painting. Working on the red LED eyes and mouth.
I clamped a small round piece of wood on the ¾ as a stop.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

I love the eyebrow area modifications. It does make it look much more menacing!

Eric
________
silversurfer reviews


----------



## aznraverkid (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking Scary! Can't wait to see the finished work!


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Got it together. Had to shorten the upper arms and covered the chest with thin black fabric to tone down the white plastic and foam. Had to make a stand for it with some wood I had laying around. It stands a little under 10 feet.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Looking good. Like the stand too.


----------



## Crazy Tina (Oct 3, 2008)

WOW! Looks awesome!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hell with the stand it can be a standalone static prop if you so choose as well.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*Working on the 30 plus feet of black non see through light weight fabric now and I hate sewing.*


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome....and huge! Youre going to be a hit on Halloween!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That is simply terrifying. I love it and you aren't even done. Can't wait to see it complete.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

perdidoman said:


> *Working on the 30 plus feet of black non see through light weight fabric now and I hate sewing.*


It looks great!When I built mine I used 3M sparay trim adhesive on the fabric instead of sewing it.I have NO sewing ability.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking good buddy! I am actually in the process of making a 8 foot reaper with the exact same skull. Hope you don't mind but I'l be showing this to the hubby as we are planning to finish him up next weekend.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Working on it today and got the helmet done.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

awesome! are the arms going to be movable?


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks fabulous so far!! Tell me, how much did the PVC pipe run you? I'll be making my own little darling this year and am wondering if I have the budget for 2.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes, the arms and head are moveable. The PVC didn't cost much, I used 1" on the body and 3/4" on the neck and upper arms.


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

awesome! i cant wait to see it done!


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*Working with the cheesecloth now and then the hood next.*


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

It's looking really good. That should definitely scare some TOTs. Are you going to put LEDs in his eyes?


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Red LED's in the eyes and mouth.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the hands!


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Here is a picture of the back side.


----------



## Isabella_Price (Sep 6, 2008)

Ooh! That's looking so good! I can't wait to see him with the hood and LED's!


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

that is looking amazing! I have a couple of the same skulls - i got them at the end off halloween last year half price. Daughter wants to wear one for her halloween costume - so i hollowed out the head for her to wear & will get her a skeleton suit with it!


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Not the same skull. The one I'm using is foam.


----------



## pumpkin1 (Oct 12, 2008)

*It looks like it is really coming along*

I like it and am impressed by the work you put into it so far!


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

nice...more, more, more...I haven't actually seen one of these in the works, so this a pretty cool treat...


----------



## doutcha (Oct 19, 2007)

wow that is awesome i bought that same skull with led flashing eyes for 14.99 $ its just huge i am going to use it for our buffet table as a center piece but ur stalker is way cool!


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Where did you get the hands from?


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Can we see the finished result? I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

A friend gave me the hands. Not sure where he got them but he had them for a while. They needed a little work.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

OK, we (Creatures of the Big Lagoon) had a photo shoot this past Saturday. 
The Grim Reaper on the left. More pictures and a vid coming.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the pumpkin!!! Did you make that head???


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome! Is that a bunny with a chainsaw?


----------



## grimm (Sep 10, 2008)

*Grim reaper*

More pics !!! I would to see how this turned out !


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*The pumpkin head is a static prop and no I didn't make that one. The three standing to my left are all backpack costumes. Not a bunny and not sure what he is.*


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Still working on a vid.


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Closeup of the foam hands.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this! We are finally going to finish up our reaper today and I will show these pics to hubby so he has an idea of the final result. I'll post pics as soon as I can!!


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! We are finally going to finish up our reaper today and I will show these pics to hubby so he has an idea of the final result. I'll post pics as soon as I can!!


 
*Looking forward to seeing your pics.*
*I'm still in the process of getting more pictures and a video of mine.*


----------



## perdidoman (Nov 19, 2007)

*The Grim Reaper made the cover of a local weekly publication.*
*http://www.thepelicanonline.com/*http://thepelicanonline.com/


----------



## rottin corps (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks great! I built mine last year and this year add some eyes to it.I did'nt use a back pack frame. I was able to coppy a real stalkaround and the head turns right and left, moves up and down.Mine stands 9' 6" thats with me in it at 6'1" I love thease things I just wished I didnt sell the skull Like the one you have, I have enough parts to build two more. Great job.


----------



## halloweenjunkienick (Aug 8, 2009)

i cant see any of the pictures


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jan 17, 2010)

That could be because this thread is a year and a half old.


----------

